

(Speculation) Daisy Chained Mac Minis to replace Mac Pros? - raganesh
http://www.cringely.com/2011/08/is-the-mac-pro-dead/

======
rudiger
Mac Pros might be discontinued, but they definitely _won't_ be replaced by
daisy-chained Mac Minis that are barely user-customizable. Owners of a big-box
PC want maximum power with good value and to be able to add or replace memory,
disks, and other components quickly and easily.

------
raganesh
That was fast. Ben Brooks' post on why daisy-chaining won't happen:
<http://brooksreview.net/2011/08/mac-pro-fast/>

